# fastness



## antx

Hola a todos, ¿puede alguien ayudarme con esta frase que me está volviendo loca? Es muy largo pero necesito ayuda.

Threaded connections are executed at least in 8.8 fastness in galvanised or non-rusting quality. Self-checking nuts with U washers are used. After threaded fastening at least 1.5 pitch must be visibly out of the nut.


Gracias.


----------



## flaquitacarola

antx, primero debes dar tu intento.


----------



## fenixpollo

No es obligatorio en este caso hacer tu intento primero, pero sí sería de gran ayuda, Antx.

Nota de moderador: Transfiero esta consulta a Terminología Especializada.


----------



## alberto magnani

Las conexiones(uniones) roscadas son fabricadas por lo menos en un ajuste de 8.8 en acabado galvanizado o inoxidable. Se usan las tuercas autoaseguradas con arandelas en U.
Después del ajuste deben sobresalir de la tuerca por lo menos 1.5 vueltas de la rosca.


----------



## jalibusa

*"8.8"* indica una calidad bien definida de tornillos; me pregunto si "fastness" no será en realidad "fasteners"; de ser así, quedaría "las uniones roscadas se realizan con piezas de calidad 8.8 galvanizadas o inoxidables..."


----------



## jandroruiz

At first she could only get the cloth to turn brownish red or pale pink. When she began to approach the right shade of scarlet she found that it faded when she dried it in the sun, or came out when washed. She tried double-dyeing, but the effect proved temporary. Jim told her that the material would soak up dye more completely if she worked with the yarn before it war woven, or even with raw fleeces; and that improved the shade, but not the *fastness.*

What does fastness mean in this context?

Thank you.


----------



## Jom

Hola:


Creo que el tuyo sería la tercera acepción. (Del ImTranslator Free Dictionary)

*fastness *

1. velocidad, rapidez, celeridad, prisa_ (speed)_

2. firmeza, resistencia_ (goods)_

3. de color  sólido_ (color)_


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Mmm..., para mí se refiere a que aún con el cambio de proceso, se seguía destiñendo.
Creo que la segunda acepción es la correcta: _firmeza o resistencia del color (teñido)_.


----------



## alberto magnani

Disculpen, pero el hilo inicial nada tiene que ver con teñido.


----------



## man2c

alberto magnani said:


> Las conexiones(uniones) roscadas son fabricadas por lo menos en un ajuste de 8.8 en acabado galvanizado o inoxidable. Se usan las tuercas autoaseguradas con arandelas en U.
> Después del ajuste deben sobresalir de la tuerca por lo menos 1.5 vueltas de la rosca.



Con un poco de retraso, pero siempre viene bien que las ideas queden claras.

En efecto, 8.8 es una calidad de los tornillos y 'self-checking nuts' son tuercas de seguridad o autobloqueantes. Saludos a todos.


----------

